# Lure Question



## B (Dec 16, 2007)

If You could pick one artificial bait to drag behind a sailboat crusing in the bahamas what would it be?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Either a small Moldcraft widerange or any medium jet head lure.

Both will run well under virtually any conditions and catches everything.

MScontender


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Large blue and white Islander


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

At the speed that you will be cruising in a sailboat you could probably do well pulling a rigged ballyhoo either naked or skirted. Certainly more hassle than just setting a plug but....Good luck and feel free to give me a call. We have fished and travelled pretty extensively through the Bahamas.


----------



## B (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks been catching a lot of dolphin and some small tuna on ceader plugs & jet heads. Got some artificial ballyhoo the other day and tried them for the first time this last trip, had a big knockdown on one rigged with a moldcraft smoked a 50W pretty good, had it on for bout 20min before the hook pulled never jumped- big tuna? We can only drag baits when we are cruising with the engines which is about 7-8kts no outriggers but I can put out 4-6 lines depending on the grass. We also have a 30ft Glacier Bay but I have only been out one time deepdropping on it. I installed a downrigger on it the other day and will be putting outriggers on this week. Thanks Capt. I'll give you a call this week to get some more info.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Couple sticks of dynomite


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with your previous posts -

Heavy Blue and White Islander. But for an easy "set it and forget it" I would rigged it with a plastic Williamson ballyhoo -rig the hook yourselfwith about 12" leader of 135# sevestran wire so you don't get bit off by those wahoo - will not make much of adifference to the dolphin and tuna. 

If you want to get creative, then go with a Heavy Pink and White Illander.Or if you are feeling really crazy, go with a Heavy Purple and Black.

Either way, you just can't beat the Islander for versatility. Matt


----------



## Shady Grady (Jun 4, 2009)

I would add a 6" or 8" purple/black and dolphin yellow/green Yozuri Bonita to your mix. They pull well at 7-12 knots,you dont have to fool with dead baitand wahoo and dolphin love em. I have to keep repainting my purple and black it stays bet up lol.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

use a cedar plug, works great for tuna and wahoo.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Boone Gatlin Jet


----------

